# Legal advice



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm a solicitor with specialist expertise in advising clients on fertility law issues (mainly gay and lesbian couples to date, though similar issues affect anyone conceiving with donated gametes), so if any of you have questions about legal stuff, please feel free to ask.

Alternatively, if you'd like to come and see me for a consultation, my email address is below - do feel free to get in touch.

I can also help with wills, trusts, inheritance tax and capital gains tax planning and some areas of family law advice.  I have two donor-conceived children myself, and I work for Lester Aldridge, a top regional law firm which offers a full range of legal services.  We are a non-stuffy modern approachable firm (which has twice been listed in the Sunday Times Best 100 Companies to work for) so please do let me know if there's anything I can do to help.

Look forward to being part of your community!

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Natalie,

I sent you an email yesterday - did you get it?

Tony


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Tony

I did - and I've emailed you direct.

Natalie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Natalie

I have a few questions that I hope that you can help me with- I am a single woman and  using known donor sperm  (a gay friend) for my IVF/ICSI- I don't expect anything from him or his partner in terms of financial support etc they will be uncle figures but known as the child's father.

can I put my donor's name on a birth cert if conceived throuhg a clinic?

Would my child's father have any automatic parental responsibilty/rights over the child- without going to court or pplying for adoption etc?

I have heard that donor agreements are not legally binding and more of a mutual understanding and expectation- is this true?

Would my child be able to call the father as next of kin? 

My donor and his partner have not had a civil partnership yet (had a ceremony pre law changes) what this mean that my donor's partner would be disadvantaged if anything happened to my donor- they haven't got a will sorted out.


Where are you based, I'm in central London as I may need some legal advice re: capital gains tax, and IH tax- just sorting out my late father's estate.

Many thanks for your help.

L xx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

That is really kind off you, will definitely bear you in mind. Thank you.

Mickle


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi JJ1,

Natalie will be back next week to answer charter questions in a new section -  'Ask a Lawyer'.

We are just getting the disclaimer side of things sorted 

Tony
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Natalie

Really good of you to offer your services.

Emma x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi JJ1

An interesting question.  Conceiving with a known donor through a clinic offers you the options of treating him as either a father or as a donor, depending on how you treat him.

If you want him to be involved as the father, yes you can name him on the birth certificate.  He will then have parental responsibility (the right to be involved) without any need for court proceedings.  He has to be present at the birth registration to be named on the birth certificate.

Donor agreements are not legally binding - the courts always have the power to act in a child's best interests - but they are nonetheless a good idea.  They can be useful evidence if a dispute does arise and, perhaps more importantly, give you the opportunity to talk through your intended roles thoroughly before you start - that makes sure everyone is on the same page from the outset.

Your donor's partner will have no automatic parental rights over your child, but he can take steps to acquire parental responsibility after the birth.

You probably all need to sort out your wills - appropriate guardianship provisions can help secure the right succession to care for your child if any of you die.

I'm based in Bournemouth, but we also have an office in London so I can refer you to colleagues there for help with tax advice if that's more convenient.

Hope that's helpful.

Natalie


----------

